# Graphic & Web Design Services for Hire



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 25, 2013)

It's been a while since I have regularly posted to this forum. Life has been crazy. I used to regularly do Graphic Design work for bands, including some members of this forum. Here is an old thread of mine. I used to mainly do logos & Myspace Page Designs way back when that was popular. I have been neglecting my Design Side business due to my Photography Business for the past couple of years. I have done some things here and there, but looking to get back into it in a more serious way.

A bit of my background...I have a B.S. in Multimedia with a heavy focus on Graphic Design, Web Design/Development and photography. I have roughly 10 years of experience both doing this work for a Fortune 50 company, and freelance projects as well for bands and businesses world wide. In addition to that, I have been teaching both Junior and Senior level Web Design courses at 2 separate Universities for the past year. I can provide anything from a band logo, to a responsive design website (like my photo site linked above). I am reasonable on my prices too. I was in a band a while back and know how tight money is in those situations. If you are looking for any type of design work, contact me and we can work something out. 

I have unfortunately neglected my freelance website, but you can see my work and contact me via my Facebook Page. If anything else, I always appreciate getting likes. 

Here are some brief samples of my work...


----------

